# WTF Is Going On Here?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It seems like days and days have gone by with no FLAME WARS, BASHING, FIGHTS or PUT DOWNS! It seems like you guys have your goody goody shoes on.

I bet the mods are bored silly and don't know what to do with themselves.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Where is Jeff when you need him?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

:-$:-$:-$:-$

don't wake anybody, I really enjoy the peace & quiet and good discussion.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It seems like days and days have gone by with no FLAME WARS, BASHING, FIGHTS or PUT DOWNS! It seems like you guys have your goody goody shoes on.
> 
> I bet the mods are bored silly and don't know what to do with themselves.


Well, I guess someone had to come and **** it up by mentioning how nice and peaceful this place has been lately...then again, I would probably attribute that to a few people not being around


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Discussions about what some of the ladies on the board wear, don't wear , there physical attributes and imaginations helps to keep things positive around here also . I've enjoyed the last couple of weeks actually .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There should be a law against it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sure the mods are thinking of getting second jobs.:lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hey this is my third-fourth/fifth job :mrgreen: 2 kids under 2 yrs, hubby, a household that needs cleaning once in awhile, 12 dogs, 1 litter, work 4/wk....


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> There should be a law against it.


:grin:

-Cheers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> :-$:-$:-$:-$
> 
> don't wake anybody, I really enjoy the peace & quiet and good discussion.


Me too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too.


You guys are acting like you don't ENJOY horsewhipping us once in a while!\\/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea its nice being able to ask and respond with legit answers and not getting turned in the wrong direction by somebody else B.S. or perception of how they think you meant it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You guys are acting like you don't ENJOY horsewhipping us once in a while!\\/


It's part of the Dale Carnegie course all mods were required to take. I didn't enjoy the school that much but Mike hosted us at a really nice Hotel in Vegas. I did enjoy the "Poster whipping, 101" course. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It's part of the Dale Carnegie course all mods were required to take. I didn't enjoy the school that much but Mike hosted us at a really nice Hotel in Vegas. I did enjoy the "Poster whipping, 101" course.
> 
> DFrost


That was a good time .....


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It's part of the Dale Carnegie course
> DFrost


Wow, do they still have his course going around? Took that MANY years ago. Didn't know you still could.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I did too. I bet it's still available. I had a grand time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It's part of the Dale Carnegie course all mods were required to take. I didn't enjoy the school that much but Mike hosted us at a really nice Hotel in Vegas. I did enjoy the "Poster whipping, 101" course.
> 
> DFrost



Lots of fun but you gotta admit it was a bit embarrassing (yet stimulating to the senses) when Connie got us thrown out of that strip club. :-o  =P~ 
Honestly, I didn't see the sign about patrons not allowed on top the bar! It was VERY obvious that Connie didn't see it. :roll:#-o
Did she ever get all her clothes back? [-X :grin::grin::grin::grin: ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of fun but you gotta admit it was a bit embarrassing (yet stimulating to the senses) when Connie got us thrown out of that strip club. :-o  =P~
> Honestly, I didn't see the sign about patrons not allowed on top the bar! It was VERY obvious that Connie didn't see it. :roll:#-o
> Did she ever get all her clothes back? [-X :grin::grin::grin::grin: ;-)


OH REALLY??? Do tell.....Do tell....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> OH REALLY??? Do tell.....Do tell....


Tell? hell no 
Where's the video


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I knew you guys were getting off on that stuff, particularly Connie. Why else be a Mod unless you can get your fix lighting up on some poor innocent bastard. 

I did not know they had talent courses judging the best way to mop up the floor with the victim.:grin::grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of fun but you gotta admit it was a bit embarrassing (yet stimulating to the senses) when Connie got us thrown out of that strip club. :-o  =P~
> Honestly, I didn't see the sign about patrons not allowed on top the bar! It was VERY obvious that Connie didn't see it. :roll:#-o
> Did she ever get all her clothes back? [-X :grin::grin::grin::grin: ;-)


I don't think so. That's why she is so hateful towards all of us and runs for the WHIP!\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HEY! What happens in Vegas.................


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> HEY! What happens in Vegas.................


Is on Youtube the next morning in High Def?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OH $#!+ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> HEY! What happens in Vegas.................


I know nothing!!!!!! I saw nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I know nothing!!!!!! I saw nothing!!!!!!!!



Probably true. That was when you were napping under that table.

Supposed to be watching purses. And clothes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Probably true. That was when you were napping under that table.
> 
> Supposed to be watching purses. And clothes.


Not a very good bouncer/security guy...:wink::wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Not a very good bouncer/security guy...



Vegas supplies those in great number. :lol:



Hence,



Bob Scott said:


> ... Connie got us thrown out of that strip club. ....


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Lee, head over to the NARA Scorebook thread. It is primed to fall apart very soon.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hey Lee, head over to the NARA Scorebook thread. It is primed to fall apart very soon.....


As much as I agree with you, and don't really care, it is pretty interesting.........


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hey Lee, head over to the NARA Scorebook thread. It is primed to fall apart very soon.....


Yeah, things are starting to get back to normal.:lol:


----------

